# Breeding piranhas



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

Can breeding be done with gold spilos or not, and how can you do it?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have no idea...

Moved to Piranha Bredding


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Please read Franks Comments below...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 09:50 PM
> You should ask Frank. His Macs just bred today. Opefe has information according to his source Azuma they can be bred in warm water with plants.* In Franks tank he did it in cold water with spawning moss.* It will be interesting to find out what temperature the tank was actually at


It was *not* cold water nor did I use Azuma's method. I used no method. That's what you folks are missing in my post and thread. The fish were left on their own with just coconut fiber for decoration. I said this for months and posted photos of it in Piranha Photos. The fish were already laying eggs in the coconut fiber. I added the dls to see if the eggs would stick better. Plus Hollywood had sent it and I saw no harm in adding it to the tank. Hollywood had asked me if his product had released tannins. He had used this stuff for his P. nattereri. I told him no, the tannins were already there by the coconut fiber. Hollywood guesstimates the water temp is room temperature. Until I test the water, I would say probably 76-77F which fits in with Tony's breeding S. maculatus.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Also, have you observed the information listed on opefe.com abut the fish you are looking at? Many of the Rarest Piranha's have never been bred in the home aquarium but the information at OPEFE is a good place to start looking if you have some questions.

Try looking up Maculatus, Sanchezi, Spilo on the site. The species are similar. If you are trying to breed a challenging fish you sure picked one right out of the gate. The challenege is that all the Gold Piranha's are Serrasalmus Piranha's and fin biters. You will have a heightened amount of aggression in your tank, more so than a single species Pygo Tank. There have been some members that have had success in breeding the Maculatus. There is good information available if you search the breeding threads for Breeding Golds.


----------

